# [SOLVED] what does it mean by auto-learned?



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

On my router it has this, what does it mean by auto-learned?

*Auto-Learned Wireless Devices*Device NameMAC Address00:20:00:80:56:CC68:A3:C4:78:0D:CC00:E0:4C:8D:9D:04


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: what does it mean by auto-learned?*

Your question was not part of the thread you had posted to so I have moved your post so you have your own thread.

Usually questions like your is best answered by reviewing the routers manual.

This usually just means your router learned the device name and mac address when the device connected to your router. It does appear you posted multiple mac addresses strung together.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: what does it mean by auto-learned?*

OH so sorry, the reason I posted it there was cause instead of a MAC block page my router has that page, and ya copy/paste didn't work as expected. Here is a screenshot of what I mean.(and also if I fill in the lil'circle then that MAC will disappear and I lose connection, have to go log in from another computer and reset MAC filtering.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: what does it mean by auto-learned?*

You have a question? If you do I can't determine that from what you write.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: what does it mean by auto-learned?*

From looking at the picture, I'm assuming if you added in a manual mac address (under *manually-added wireless device*) it will be added onto your *wireless control list*. And as wanderer have said, those auto-learned wireless are your wireless devices that are *already* connected to your router.


----------

